# I'm now on fulltime oxygen...



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2018)

COPD!!  I struggle to breathe now without help.  Smoking 40+ years reward!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2018)

I am sorry Jim.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear that  Jim.  It may not be fair to blame it ALL  on tobacco.  Might be from spending too much time

in some other environment.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry, Jim. At least you have the oxygen but I know that's of little comfort.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2018)

The oxygen is keeping you alive. Take a leaf out of Stephen Hawking's book and don't give up. There is a lot of life in you yet, even if your physical activity is curtailed. You have  an out of body existence here with all of us other disembodied people on Seniors Forum. Keep posting and keep sharing life with us. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear that. Do you have the portable O2  so at least you can get out? I see so many people with it these days.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Sorry to hear that. Do you have the portable O2  so at least you can get out? I see so many people with it these days.


 Yes it is a portable oxygen generator.  No tanks, it makes oxygen as you need it.  Pricey, but I got tired of Medicare games.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Yes it is a portable oxygen generator.  No tanks, it makes oxygen as you need it.  Pricey, but I got tired of Medicare games.



So sorry you are on oxygen AZ Jim but at least you have the best type.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2018)

Sad to hear that Jim, but it's good you have a portable one.  I see so many people these days walking around with them, very common.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 4, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sad to hear that Jim, but it's good you have a portable one.  I see so many people these days walking around with them, very common.


Me too, Jim!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear this, I will be next!!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 4, 2018)

Sad to hear this . 
Be strong and courageous.
You have many friends here.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear this Jim. Ken and I aren’t to far behind you. God bless you.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2018)

Good Luck, I know put on on O2 for a 1 week hospital stay and they couldn't stand it. Your numbers sound low because they told us they are extremely hesitant to give  O2 to take home with anything  from safety to misuse concerns. As soon as the person here got a little more active their numbers started up. They went from 90 give or take for a week to 98-100. 

The only thing I can think of is try to use any supplement that helps the immune system and practice any breathing exercises they might give you.

Again Good Luck, hang in there.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 4, 2018)

So many of our generation are now sorry they smoked because they thought it was cool back in the day. Now today's teens are vaping and doing something call juuling which is even more dangerous. 

We never fully realized the danger back then, today's youth does but still they continue. Why?


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 4, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> So many of our generation are now sorry they smoked because they thought it was cool back in the day. Now today's teens are vaping and doing something call juuling which is even more dangerous.
> 
> We never fully realized the danger back then, today's youth does but still they continue. Why?



It's a rite of passage I suppose.   Young people believe they are immortal, then and now.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 4, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> COPD!!  I struggle to breathe now without help.  Smoking 40+ years reward!



Sorry to hear it, Jim.   But I'm sure you'll cope with the change and hopefully it won't be much of a nuisance.   My hubby has also smoked for 40 years and I worry about him every day.  

On the other hand, my dad smoked all his life and died at 79 of colon cancer.   He smoked until his last day on earth and enjoyed every "puff."


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear this, Jim. Glad you have the portable O2 generator, though. 

Just hang in there, man.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2018)

Jim is MIA!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 29, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Jim is MIA!!!



Looks to be not quite a week since his last post
Is that a long time for Jim?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Looks to be not quite a week since his last post
> Is that a long time for Jim?


Yes


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 29, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes



crap

anybody have his email?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> crap
> 
> anybody have his email?


I sent him a PM, he should get a e mail


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 29, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I sent him a PM, he should get a e mail



excellent


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 29, 2018)

I see his name on a political forum that he's on...shows he posted in the last 24 hours.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2018)

I am here.  I just haven't felt good.  More doc appointments next week.  Thanks for your concern.  I really appreciate you my friends.


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2018)

Glad to hear you're still with us, Jim.  Hang in there.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I am here.  I just haven't felt good.  More doc appointments next week.  Thanks for your concern.  I really appreciate you my friends.


You take care of yourself. When you can, please keep us up to date. People worry.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I am here.  I just haven't felt good.  More doc appointments next week.  Thanks for your concern.  I really appreciate you my friends.


God to hear!!


----------

